# Pictures of Syncro quantum rear beam



## nyco nickk (Mar 8, 2002)

Would someone be so kind as to post pictures of a Syncro rear beam off a quantum please. I am looking to find out if the syncro rear beam off a syncro quantum and a syncro Passat are relatively the same size. Thanks for looking and any info


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

http://www.duvekot.com/QSW/qswAWD.htm

don't think so


----------

